# Just an introduction



## Toft (Nov 17, 2019)

As with alot of other people I also am having trouble in my marriage and looking for advice and guidance through this difficult time. I've been married for 9 yrs but feel my wife has given up on the marriage long ago, and now I'm nearly certain she has been cheating as well.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome @Toft. I hope you get some good insight here. I know I have.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

What do you plan on doing about your wife.? First thing you should be worried about it getting yourself out of infidelity. If that means divorce.! But we need to hear your story first then be able to help you and give you information that I’m sure you’re here for.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Toft, welcome to TAM.

When you feel able please post your story in the Coping With Infidelity section of TAM.

You will receive much good advice from people who have been where you are.


----------



## JustaRegDude (Nov 17, 2019)

Welcome


----------

